# Iturra Bandrollers for the bandsaw



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone ever use these rollers before as a direct replacement to stock factory guides or cool blocks? I read a review here and here and I like what I see. At half the cost of a Carter bearing conversion I am very tempted to get these. I guess my question is are they just as good as Carter bearings or somewhere in between Carter and cool blocks?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott, The Iturra Design Catalog will answer all your questions. Louis Iturra describes when his products perform better than others and when they don't. No website that I know of. Call 904-642-2802. As of 2010 the catalog was free. -Jack


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Seconding Jack on getting an Iturra catalog. I haven't used the guides yet, but I learned more about bandsaws from that catalog than any other resource.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had the guides on my Jet 14" for about 7 years and have had no problems with them. Give an occasional shot of lubricant.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've haven't used the Iturra bandrollers, but I have used band saws with stock metal, cool blocks and carter guides. If there was any difference, it wasn't noticeable, so in my mind it's just a waste of money. Jim Mattson over at the Woodworkers Gazette did a comparison between the various guide blocks and came to about the same conclusion that I did; *"First off, most woodworkers with durable, tool steel blade guides needn't lose any sleep over having any of these bearing replacements. If there are any advantages to the bearings, I couldn't see them unless the bearings are quieter. I really didn't notice."*

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I used Cool Blocks for at least 15 yrs. In my estimation, they are a no-brainer as far as inexpensive, quiet, and accurate. I will replace the bearings on my new G0555LX with Cool Blocks soon.
Bill


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Stay away from those roller bearing guides whether they are expensive Carters or a cheaper alternative. With a good blade that has a good weld joint, you can tune a bandsaw with standard blocks to cut a perfect, straight line. I've yet to see anyone accomplish the same with roller bearings. You couldn't pay me to put those on my saws.

In fact, the people I've known that owned saws with roller guides ended up getting rid of them or delegating them to rough-cutting tasks only. I've got an old Powermatic with the fancy rollers and it's very difficult to get it working well. If I get the bearings too close to the blade they wear out and start squealing. If I back them off the blade is no longer supported and the cut is sloppy.

That Powermatic is seldom used now since I was able to acquire a Delta that had cool blocks mounted on it. The Delta functions much better.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks all for all your comments.. Maybe a good set of cool blocks is all I need. And JAAune, I'll be more than happy to take that Powermatic off your hands so you don't have to acknowledge its presence in your shop!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I might put it up for sale at some point but have been too busy lately to bother with it. My first option is to see if I can find a way to install guide blocks in the thing somehow. If there's no cheap and easy way to do that it'll likely end up on Craigslist and I'll bring another Delta to occupy the space.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I changed one of my older bandsaws from coolblocks to a complete new set of cheap imported guides top and bottom with wheeled bearings and have never looked back they work fine so I think like mr unix these are a basic gimmick.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use cool blokc and I love them, I do not see the need to spend money for anything else


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 8, 2012)

there is something in your eye


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Harry, you must have something in your eye too:

Like with any other company certain products we wish to promote while others *don not* seem to need additional promotion.

LoL


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have some on my saw. They work fine. Kind of noisy. No real complaints. Cool blocks are a wonderful product though.


----------

